# I go here everyday



## Reactor81 (Jun 16, 2005)

http://www.eckhart-tolle-quotes.com/

There are some wise things that comes out of that being
:banana


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

Cool. I put that in my favorites.


----------

